# BBQ sauce recipes needed-wanted



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Looking for a simple,basic sauce that hopefully would appeal to more folks than the usual 50 ingredient recipe.Heck-far,even an over the counter suggestions would be way welcome.I really don't care for the thin,clear type sauce like Coopers,or the super thick heavy molasis(sorry about the spelling) tasting kind they have at a joint in Weatherford claiming it to be a world champion contest winning sauce.In about a month I'll be cooking for my 1st large crowd,and the sauce is the only thing that worries me.That aint right.The weather is a concern too.


----------



## Castaway2 (Aug 8, 2013)

I use Kroger brand thick and spicy, i add some beer ( xx or Miller lite) then add pepper, salt, littl Curry, and chilli powder. squeeze of lime juice and a little worchestersire ( SP) and then add a little Kroger brand sweet and spicy steak sauce ( like A1) 
never had anyone not like it. the amounts to add depend on the amount you are making, i add and then taste add more then taste Etc. if it gets to thin then add more BBQ.. if to thick then add more beer.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

I would suggest trying some of the commercial sauces, stuff like Head Country, Stubbs and Sweet Baby Rays.
I really like the Head Hickory and also Spicy. Sweet Baby Rays is good, especially their "spicy" line. 
You can add some vinegar to these if you want them more tart.

If you do not want sugar, then, you can make some up using Tomato sauce, catsup, vinegar, lemon, and spices. 

There are tons of good recipes at Smoking meats.com and also at BBQ Bretheren.com

Problem is, you have to make up a good size batch to see how they taste.

I prefer using a good commercial sauce and tweaking it if necessary.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Montgomery Inn, dang good stuff.

.


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Just the info. I was hoping for fellers.Thanks a bunch.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

bigfishtx said:


> I would suggest trying some of the commercial sauces, stuff like Head Country, Stubbs and Sweet Baby Rays.
> I really like the Head Hickory and also Spicy. Sweet Baby Rays is good, especially their "spicy" line.
> You can add some vinegar to these if you want them more tart.
> 
> ...


Good info right there. Spicy-Sweet Baby Rays is a hard to beat starting point, especially for pork shoulder/ribs or chicken. Add to it to taste and you are good to go. Garlic powder, onion powder, cumin, Worchestershire are all good savory flavors to add.


----------



## RKJ (Oct 4, 2005)

WillieP said:


> Montgomery Inn, dang good stuff.
> 
> .


 The Ribs aren't too shabby either.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

We always come back to this one...

Barbara Bush's BBQ Sauce recipe....

_Ingredients:

Makes about 6 cups
2 1/4 cups water
1/4 cup cider vinegar
3/4 cup sugar
1 stick (1/2 cup) butter or margarine
1/3 cup yellow mustard
2 onions, coarsely chopped
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 cup Worcestershire sauce
2 1/2 cups ketchup
6 to 8 tablespoons lemon juice
Cayenne to taste__

Combine the water, vinegar, sugar, butter, mustard, onions, salt, and pepper in a saucepan over medium-high heat. Bring the liquid to a boil and then reduce the heat to low. Simmer for 20 minutes, or until the onion is tender.
Add the Worcestershire sauce, ketchup, lemon juice, and cayenne and simmer another 45 minutes.
Taste for seasoning. Serve immediately, or store in the refrigerator in a sealed container for up to 3 weeks or freeze in freezer. Reheat before serving._


----------



## Bazooka (Dec 10, 2011)

RB II said:


> Good info right there. Spicy-Sweet Baby Rays is a hard to beat starting point, especially for pork shoulder/ribs or chicken. Add to it to taste and you are good to go. Garlic powder, onion powder, cumin, Worchestershire are all good savory flavors to add.


+1 on SBR


----------



## Sugars Pop (Jul 10, 2008)

SBR or Masterpiece straight up work fine for me and my picky family.


----------



## irbjd (Aug 11, 2005)

This is similar to Luling City Market:

1 8oz. can of tomato sauce
Â¼ cup of mustard
1 teaspoon of Louisiana Hot Sauce (or to taste depending on the amount of spice you want)
5 Tablespoons of brown sugar
Â½ teaspoon black pepper
1 Tablespoon vinegar


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

Mix one jar of Blues Hog original with one jar of Blues Hog Tennesee Red. A goodlocal sauce is the private label sauce at B & w meat market. I like to add some course black pepper maybe a touch of brown sugar and thin with a little beef broth.


----------



## SPECKulator (Feb 24, 2005)

My recipe is simple with only 9 ingredients. The family revolts when I serve bottled sauce instead of making my homemade sauce.

1/4 cup margarine
2 tbsp Worcestershire sauce
2 tbsp chopped/minced onion
Juice of 1 lemon
1 8 oz can tomato sauce
1 cup ketchup
1/2 cup brown sugar
1 tsp yellow mustard
1 tsp chili powder

Heat first 4 ingredients until onions are soft. Add remaining ingredients and simmer. If you don't like the texture of the onions in the sauce, substitute a little onion powder, but don't add until the second group of ingredients. 

I smoked a brisket on Sunday and had some time to play around with sauces. I made a batch of my sauce and a copycat recipe of the Luling City Market sauce (very similar to the one posted above). The version that I used called for more Louisiana hot sauce and it was a little too spicy, but I liked it. Of course the family wouldn't touch it. They tore up my sauce though.


----------



## 1fisher77316 (Oct 30, 2004)

Try the "Original Bullseye..Pretty darn good.
Tight Lines
1Fisher77316


----------



## Leo (May 21, 2004)

WillieP said:


> Montgomery Inn, dang good stuff.
> 
> .


I agree, good stuff


----------



## fishit (Jul 12, 2007)

I really like the new heinz carolina. Goid vinegar and pepper base. Also love HEB Carolina. Not as much vinegar as heinz but has some mustard and molasses. Not real sweet either. Best 2 store bought imo.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

1/2 lb bacon chopped
2 lg. Onions chopped
10 cloves garlic chopped
4 sticks celery with leaves chopped
2 bell peppers chopped
1 stick butter (oleo)
1 lg. Bottle catsup
1 lg. Can tomato juice
1 bottle louisiana hot sauce
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup liquid smoke
1/2 cup worcestershire sauce
1 can tomato paste 6 oz
1 pint water
3/4 cups brown sugar
1 tablespoon salt
1-teaspoon paprika
1/2 teaspoon allspice
1/4 teaspoon cinnamon
1 lemon sliced
brown bacon, add butter, onions, garlic, celery and bell peppers. Cook until soft (donâ€™t brown), add catsup, tomato juice, soy sauce, liquid smoke, worcestershire sauce, tomato paste, water, salt, paprika, nutmeg, allspice, cinnamon, brown sugar and hot sauce to taste (if bottle is not enough add red pepper). Add lemon to sauce and bring to a boil, lower head and simmer real low for 2 to 3 hours. Makes about 1 gal.


----------



## jamesgrogers (Aug 14, 2011)

S.C. Mustard Sauce Ingredients: 1 cup apple cider vinegar 1/2 cup Yellow mustard 1/4 cup onion finely minced 2 cloves garlic pureed 1/2 teaspoon black pepper 1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce 1/2 cup brown sugar 1/4 teaspoon cayenne pepper 1/2 teaspoon salt 1/2 teaspoon Tabasco sauce Preparation: Combine ingredients and simmer for 15 minutes, stirring occasionally. 

Dr. Pepper BBQ Sauce Ingredients: 1/2 cup Ketchup 3/4 cup flat Dr. Pepper 1 tablespoon dark Karo corn syrup 1 teaspoon Pepper 1 tablespoon molasses 2 tablespoons light brown sugar 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 1/2 teaspoon onion powder 1 tablespoon cider vinager Preparation: Place everything into a sauce pan, bring to a boil, lower the temperature and simmer for about 30 minutes. 

Buzzard Breath Sauce Ingredients: 1 cup melted butter (real not fake) 1/2 cup cider vinegar 1/2 cup ketchup (cheap stuff is fine) 1/4 cup fresh lemon juice (squeeze it) 1/4 cup prepared horseradish (buy it) 2 teaspoons Worcestershire sauce 1/2 teaspoon Tobasco sauce 1/4 teaspoon course sea salt 1/8 teaspoon fresh ground black pepper Preparation: Throw it all in a pot, bring it to a boil and then simmer for about 30 minutes. For even better flavor, put the open pan in the smoker for 3-4 hours after you finish boiling. 

Hawaiian BBQ Sauce Ingredients:  3/4 cup unsweetened pineapple juice 1/2 cup peanut oil or vegetable oil 1/3 cup soy sauce 1/4 cup molasses 1 teaspoon ground ginger Preparation: Combine all ingredients in a sauce pan and simmer for 30 minutes. 

a few of my favorites 
Wife and kids love the SC Mustard base sauce, my favorite is the Hawaiian

I use ribbon cane syrup instead of molasses


----------



## george59 (Aug 18, 2016)

For store bought, really hard to beat Sweet Baby Rays. I have BBQ'ed for family and friends and everyone seems to love it.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Austins Own border addition. Best store bought we've ever tried.


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

HEB Texas Style sauce


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

He hasn't made for years but my favorite was always Earl Campbell's spicy. Unfortunately, my ex got it in the divorce. :/

For caramelizing onto the meat (chicken or pork), I like SBR raspberry chipotle.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

I couldn't find the recipe online, but I've got it at home in a book. Steven Raichlen's Basic Barbeque Sauce is an excellent starting point. 

It is excellent on its own, but I will doctor it up sometimes just to be a little different.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Only store bought sauce I like is Head Country... Regular or Spicy. I prefer to make my own, but it is time consuming.


----------



## rem44mag (Mar 17, 2010)

Cattlemen's original is a good sauce , not too spicy or sweet


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

scwine said:


> We always come back to this one...
> 
> Barbara Bush's BBQ Sauce recipe....
> 
> ...


my homeade is a twin to this except i leave out the sugar and use dry mustard

you cant beat stubbs original with some sauteed chopped onion and a part of a stick of butter


----------



## redspeckmedic1 (Jul 19, 2016)

HEB's Texas Mopping Sauce and its only $2.00 a bottle...


----------



## tpool (Aug 21, 2005)

rem44mag said:


> Cattlemen's original is a good sauce , not too spicy or sweet


That's my favorite too, but I can't find it anymore!!!


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Only store bought sauce I like is Head Country... Regular or Spicy. I prefer to make my own, but it is time consuming.


We have settled in on the Spicy ourselves. I like the fact that it is not real thick like SBR's.

Have you tried Stubbs extra spicy? Very similar but thicker.


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

scwine said:


> We always come back to this one...
> 
> Barbara Bush's BBQ Sauce recipe....
> 
> ...


This is almost identical to the sauce I make. If I'm going store bought, I go Head Country as well. Johnny Trigg actually uses Head Country but adds some honey to it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

